# Pre-War Saddle ID Please



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 16, 2014)

I just won the auction for this saddle for my 1918 Scott ladies bike. The seller thought it was an old Brooks ladies saddle without the badge. Is it Brooks and if so what model, or is it something else?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2014)

An ADGE? possibly..


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2014)

Doesn't look Brooks to me. Maybe a Danish or Dutch manufacture?  Old Chinese?


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 19, 2014)

The seller I'm buying it from is in the UK, although who knows if it has always been there or if it came from somewhere else. I was hoping someone would recognize the pattern on the leather. Not a big deal, it will look great on the Scott bike no matter where it is from. Thanks for trying, and if anyone stumbles across another of these with an ID, let me know!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 19, 2014)

I have two saddles with a lot of tooling like that. One is a Phillips and the other is a Leatheries.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 19, 2014)

Can you post a couple of photos of your saddles for comparison Fat Tire Trader? There is a Gough saddle on Ebay but the tooling is very different. There was also a Brooks B85 and it's definitely not that. It may be this was produced by some small time maker and we'll never know the brand, but we can figure out what it is not.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is a photo of the Phillips saddle



I don't have a picture of the Leatheries.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice saddle! Definitely different.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

From this one example, I don't think that you can rule out Phillips as the manufacturer of your saddle. I'm not saying that I think your saddle is a Phillips, but that Phillips made some different style saddles, of which this is only one. Did you get your saddle yet?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 20, 2014)

Could be Lycetts similar to their imperial as they seemed to use a lot of tooling. There is one on ebay that is not exactly the same but similar around 1910.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Vintage-Bicy...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item25887896e1







Here is a picture of a Lycett L20 .... these are found on a lot of older Euro bikes such as the sunbeam just to name 1. Yours is very similar in profile to this L20 but without the tooling


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful looking saddles with that skilled tooling work!!


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, love seeing these! No, I don't have the saddle yet. It will take a while. The seller only wanted to ship within the UK and so he is shipping to a friend of mine who lives there. Once she gets it we'll calculate the postage I'll get the funds to her and she will ship it on to me. I will be curious to see if there is anything in the way of branding in the oval on the side. If just a few letters can be made out we might be able to figure it out.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 20, 2014)

Something interesting about the Lycetts Imperial saddle on eBay- those are Egyptian lotus flowers carved on the seat! The discovery of Tutankhamen's tomb in 1922 set off "Egyptian Revival" and there are lots of things from that period with Egyptian motifs. Very cool! Mine looks like tulips.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are some pics of the Leatheries


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 20, 2014)

The Leatheries saddle looks a lot more like the photos of my mystery saddle. It's going to be really interesting to see what it really looks like when it gets here. Thanks for posting those photos Fat Tire, beautiful old saddles!


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jan 28, 2014)

The saddle arrived and there isn't a makers mark anywhere on it. The ovals on the side have more floral tooling in them and no branding. I did ask the seller if he knew anything of its history. Turns out that this came off of a bicycle that had been sitting with several other bikes in a cellar in Cornwall for decades. They sat so long that the tires deteriorated, then the rims until they were sitting on the frames. At that point he decided to sell, but couldn't interest anyone in them locally. So he has begun parting them out. It's probably a fairly safe bet that this is an English saddle, but we probably won't know for sure.


----------

